# A compatible modem.



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Had another go-around with the local phone company about hooking up "high speed" service and replaceing my dial-up connection. Well, it was questions on my side and a very lack of communication on theirs.

Anyway, I've found that they use a Thomson modem (ST536d6) DSL88608USE1 when they do an install. Then charge you $5.00 a month lease fee. 
Bing'ed Thomson and was sent to Technicolorbusiness partner website. Seems Thomson is part of that org. Well, after some 25 minutes or so of looking I found myself in the same spot I was before I started - no info on a Thomson modem. Seems they (Technicolor and Thomson) are business to business only....

What I've been after is - what is a compatible modem I can buy and use; since the phone co will allow it's use and even install it. I went to Best Buy and Staples, they both had a DSL modem that "ahhh I think it may work".... Stopped by the phone co and asked if'n that modem would work - all the techs were out and we'll get back to ya; even with a follow-up call still no answer.

So, could anyone give me a "compatible" or equivalent modem to the Thomson?
Thanks.


----------



## TMTex (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm not sure what would be compatible, but if it's anything like around here, you'll be able to find that exact modem at your local second hand store for next to nothing. 

You'll need to call your potential ISP and ask them if they'll support a user install and they''ll probably need to marry the modem to your service. It shouldn't be a very big deal unless they insist on collecting the extra $5.00 a month. Some ISPs are a little touchy that way.

<edit> You'll also need some DSL filters for your landline phones if you have any. The DSL modem connects directly to the phone line and all phones on that line must be on a filter. If you don't use a filter, your internet service will be spotty and slow. </edit>


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I have DSL from my phone company. They had a list of compatible modems at their website. After selecting one, they didn't really know how to configure it. I screwed with it for a few hours until I got it. Once done, I documented what I did for others to see.

http://entomy.com/centurylink-dsl.html

It was pretty clear that the phone company didn't know what they were doing. I suspect that most any DSL modem will do the job if it's configured properly. My Actiontec modem eventually died on me and now I'm using a Netgear model, which isn't on their recommended modem list. It works fine.


----------



## Steve in PA (Nov 25, 2011)

I think any modem will work if you have the vpi/vci settings correct. I'm using a modem from one provider on another providers service just by changing a few settings.

Here's a list of settings... http://zoom.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/846


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Steve in PA said:


> I think any modem will work if you have the vpi/vci settings correct.


Yes, that turned out to be critical in the Centurylink configuration. Without knowing that the vpi/vci settings had to be 8/35 I never could have connected. But that was one thing the Centurylink support people could tell me with certainty.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

TMTex - I question the "find the same modem in the 2nd hand store" as far as I can tell the local telco is the only one to use that modem and they only lease them. And no on the "user install" they will install and make sure all is working - leastwise the first one......
Nevada - care to share a couple of model numbers? The one that the sales people thought "might" work was a Netgear Broadband ADSL2+Modem. That's the info I gave the telco and still no answer from them if'n it'd work or not.....
Steve - One thing the telco did tell me that there are "some" modems that will not work as they are "hard wired" (programed) and not changable, but of course they didn't tell me which ones........ Thanks for the list will file it away for possible later use.

Thanks for the answers - will try getting more info (again) from the telco also.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Micheal said:


> TMTex - I question the "find the same modem in the 2nd hand store" as far as I can tell the local telco is the only one to use that modem and they only lease them.


 I agree that is next to impossible.
A lot of telco have their OWN Modem suppliers and they are Not the same ones that you can buy "Off The Shelve".
I have one supplied by my phone co. and I never heard of the brand. "Comtrend"? These are not sold locally at stores much less finding one at a 2nd hand store.


----------



## TMTex (Apr 5, 2013)

Micheal said:


> TMTex - I question the "find the same modem in the 2nd hand store" as far as I can tell the local telco is the only one to use that modem and they only lease them.


Yes, It might be different in your area. AT&T also leases their DSL modems here, but I've found a bunch of them languishing at second hand stores. They also have "leased" satellite receivers. I assume that these are from folks who didn't turn them in at the end of their contract. They might even still officially belong to AT&T.

I maintain 16 DSL modems here for our VOIP and remote internet access. I have both the server and client sides to deal with. Some are 2 wire and others are 4 wire.

As Nevada said, the VPI and VCI settings must match on both sides of the connection. 

Also, the DSL modems I buy come defaulted with two WAN sessions pre-configured as "Main Office" (server side). If your modem is similar, you'll need to delete one session and configure the other as "Remote".

Most any modem should be defaulted as a 2 wire system, but this is easy to check and change if needed. The options will be 2 or 4 wire and a home phone system will be 2 wire for DSL purposes, even if you have 4 wires coming in.


----------

